# Baby Rings crocheted afghan



## Rescue Mom (Jul 28, 2011)

Fell in love with the Baby Rings afghan posted on the last digest. Searched the internet and found a used book with the that afghan for $.68 plus $3.99 shipping from Amazon (Mile-A-Minute Afghans by Leisure Arts).

Right after I ordered the book I found what appears to be a FREE pattern for the same afghan from a different book! Here is the link (Scroll to Baby Rings):

http://books.google.com/books?id=9T25bLUJWukC&pg=PA54&lpg=PA54&dq=how+to+crochet+interlocking+rings&source=bl&ots=7FS3NE23st&sig=IMingIQ6-w2HYmI1jK0eGRzaWxA&hl=en#v=onepage&q=how%20to%20crochet%20interlocking%20rings&f=false

Don't know how this can be free, but sure looks it to me. Still glad I got the book - will surely use it.

Looks like the same pattern, eh?


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

Blue Ribbon Afghans from America's State Fairs: 40 Prize-Winning Crocheted Designs...
Is the book being reviewed at books.google.

Authors/publishers will offer free parts of their books as a promotional tool for future sales.
Not all do this though.


----------



## mollyannhad (Feb 1, 2011)

That book has some lovely afghans in it.


----------



## elsiemarley (Jul 27, 2012)

This is a book preview - the pattern is all there, but I don't think there is anyway to save or print it out. I'm sure that is not the intent. 
Many fell in love with the interlocking ring pattern shown in picture section yesterday (Sunday) This is a really old technique that I've seen done on fine thread doilies, also in squares for afgans. The mile a minute version looks pretty neat for scrap afgans, and I found a book at on-line Walmart with the ship to store feature. Called Blue Ribbon afgans (featured at fairs across the US) It's in other books too, with various variations. I might adapt it to a scarf. 
Take Joy,


----------



## SopranoKnitsNCrochets (Mar 18, 2012)

There IS a way to print a page or part of it. You can use a tool that is on all PCs called a snipping tool. With it you can highlight any portion of a page and save it as a picture. Some newer computers have a print screen tool on the keyboard and you can do the same thing. For MACs you can print the screen using "Command Shift 3" or "Command Shift 4"


----------



## eraineuk (May 3, 2012)

Hi, Oh! I love Knitting Paradise and all members. Have never seen anything like this before.... you just learn something everyday. Thanking you all. Ellen


----------



## RachelL (Dec 18, 2011)

Rescue Mom said:


> Fell in love with the Baby Rings afghan posted on the last digest. Searched the internet and found a used book with the that afghan for $.68 plus $3.99 shipping from Amazon (Mile-A-Minute Afghans by Leisure Arts).
> 
> Right after I ordered the book I found what appears to be a FREE pattern for the same afghan from a different book! Here is the link (Scroll to Baby Rings):
> 
> ...


Found your use of 'eh' to be amusing. I thought only Canadians say 'eh'. lol


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Thanks for the link!



Rescue Mom said:


> Fell in love with the Baby Rings afghan posted on the last digest. Searched the internet and found a used book with the that afghan for $.68 plus $3.99 shipping from Amazon (Mile-A-Minute Afghans by Leisure Arts).
> 
> Right after I ordered the book I found what appears to be a FREE pattern for the same afghan from a different book! Here is the link (Scroll to Baby Rings):
> 
> ...


----------



## DickWorrall (May 9, 2011)

I made that baby rings afghan a long time ago for my wife's doctor that was having a baby.
I made a lot of mile a minute afghans using the basic mile a minute pattern in that book.
The basic mile a minute and the baby rings can be made as long or short as you want.
It is very easy to just add more rows to the foundation row.
Dick


----------



## maggiex4 (Feb 25, 2017)

Beautiful blankets.


----------

